# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  Affichage texte dans un text buffer (Thread)

## mrttlemonde

Bonjour  tous,

j'aimerais afficher un message (et le mettre  jour) dans un text buffer toutes les secondes... un message du type : 

Dmarrage dans 10 secondes
Dmarrage dans 9 secondes
Dmarrage dans 8 secondes
Dmarrage dans 7 secondes

J'ai donc dfini une classe GuiDisplay :


```

```

Malheureusement a ne fonctionne pas... le thread est bien lanc (rien ne s'affiche dans la zone de texte) mais l'interface graphique freeze et je dois justement pouvoir cliquer sur le bouton Annuler.

Je cr le Thread comme ceci : 


```

```

Quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer ce qui ne va pas?  ::?:

----------


## mrttlemonde

J'ai trouv quelque chose... 

je devrais utiliser 
- gtk.gdk.threads_init ()
- gtk.gdk.threads_enter ()
- gtk.gdk.threads_leave ()

dans le main mais je n'y arrive toujours pas. Le thread DisplayGui tourne bien mais la Gui freeze encore...  ::(:

----------

